# Related Sites > SQL Course >  help with MS access query

## gissah

I need help to create a query from a table.
statement s/b

select from table, where id# has several account#
or where acct# has several invoice#. let say I have 100 account# and therefore cannot use like"".
what will be my best chance.
thanks

----------


## rmiao

What's table schema?

----------


## jjkatz

Do you mean that the ID could have any of several account numbers?  If so, you can use the design grid and put each account number on a separate line.  Access treats that as an "OR" statement.

----------

